# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Wintertenen

## chrizzaxo

Welke Zalf Of Behandelmethode Kan Hier Tegen Helpen ?

----------


## Tine Struyf

Wintertenen, winterhanden of voeten, er is geen behandeling die deze kwaal verhelpt.
Je kan preventief insmeren, beginnende in de zomer, vraag uw apotheker naar een zalf.
Parafine-behandeling is ook een weldaad, kan je laten doen bij een voetverzorger of schoonheidssalon.
Wisselbaden helpt ook, vind je terug op m'n website : 
www.pedestine.be. Groetjes, Tine, p&#233;dicure.

----------


## chrizzaxo

> Wintertenen, winterhanden of voeten, er is geen behandeling die deze kwaal verhelpt.
> Je kan preventief insmeren, beginnende in de zomer, vraag uw apotheker naar een zalf.
> Parafine-behandeling is ook een weldaad, kan je laten doen bij een voetverzorger of schoonheidssalon.
> Wisselbaden helpt ook, vind je terug op m'n website : 
> www.pedestine.be. Groetjes, Tine, pédicure.


Tine bedankt

----------


## Pientje

http://www.juniperus.net/info/wintertenen.htm

Kijk hier eens....

----------


## Kees

Mijn grootvader heeft me dit geleerd en het werkt echt!!
Het klinkt en beetje raar maar je gebruikt in de winter je eigen ochtenurine en gaat dus even met je wintertenen in je eigen plas staan.
hierin zitten bepaalde stoffen en hormonen en je wintertenen zijn in een wip genezen. daarna geen knellende schoenen meer aandoen als het koud is.
succes

----------


## Hanna

Klopt! ochtend urine over de wintertenen en je bent er in een wip van af. Ik heb ook al mijn leven lang wintertenen en het is het beste dat hept. Een ander trucje om wintertenen te voorkomen is: je koopt zogenaamde 'vette watten' bij de apotheek en dagelijks doe je een heel dun laagje van die watten rondom je tenen. Je tenen worden dan niet koud en als je schoen ergens je tenen raakt krijg je daar toch geen 'winter' op die plek.

----------


## __sarah

hallo!

ik loop tegenwoordig bij een voet reflexoloog
deze masseert je voeten op een bepaalde manier voor een betere bloedsomloop en ik ben na 2 behandelingen vrijwel helemaal van mijn wintertenen af!!

de behandelingen worden door de meeste verzekeringen voor een groot deel vergoed 

groetjes Sarah

----------


## Felice

Er is nog ergens een ander topic over wintertenen en winterneus, daar heb ik mijn reactie en advies al gegeven.
Misschien kan Agnes of Petra dat bijelkaar voegen?
thanks, Felice

----------


## Agnes574

Samenvoegen ga ik ze niet doen die posten,maar het topic (hier in dezelfde rubriek) wat Felice bedoelt is 'Wintervoeten en winterneus'. Daar kun je idd ook eens kijken voor tips  :Wink: 

Sterkte iedereen!!
Agnes

----------


## rollingjohn

Er is een middel op homeoparische basis in de handel en te verkrijgen bij een goede drogist of natuurwinkel.

----------


## decca

Wat een onzin om te stellen dat er bepaalde werkende stoffen in urine zitten die wintertenen genezen. @ Hanna en Kees.
Door gebrek aan warm water vroeger in de vroege ochtenduren en door geldgebrek om warmtebronnen buiten de kachel om aan te schaffen, hadden de meeste gezinnen nog geen geiser of andere warmtebron die kon worden aangesproken op de vroege morgen.
Het gemak was je eigen urine ( was ook warm water) en door het afspoelen met koud water nam je eigenlijk een wisselbad. en dat ging zo vaak elke morgen en de zaak was op termijn opgelost.
En omdat we op het platte land ook nog eens altijd op klompen liepen met in de winter een pluk hooi erin hadden we altijd warme voeten en waren wintervoeten snel vergeten.
De problemen ontstonden zoals bij veel anderen toen we schoenen gingen dragen.
Maar fabeltjes gaan lang mee.
Dus neem voortaan gewoon wisselbaden en het probleem verdwijnt.
De middeleeuwen zijn immers ook allang voorbij. waarom zul je dan nu nog met je voeten in de urine gaan zitten.

----------


## D1ana

Herbella heeft kruidenzakjes die je in een voetenbad gebruikt. Stimuleert niet alleen je doorbloeding maar verzacht ook de pijn aanzienlijk, wat ook niet onbelangrijk is. Ze zijn in natuurwinkels verkrijgbaar of op herbella.nl

----------

